# lovin the my high point9mm



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

So i have owned a high point 9mm for the last two years. My friends and i have put it to the test! we have shot about 1500 rounds cleaned only the outside of this weapon only jammed once. Being a cheap gun it sure held up using trail blazers rounds (cheap round) After looking at the stats on the gun being made in ohio and being %100 american made parts and assembly im hooked, im going out to buy a 45 acp high point next week,,,, anyone else had luck or trouble with this gun?


Thanks


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

My BIL owns a 9mm. When my wife and I went to CHL training, her S&W was still on order so we borrowed the High Point for her to use in class. What a piece of junk that thing was. She spent more time correcting FTF's than she did actually shooting the darn thing. We were shooting the ammo that her brother said to shoot through it also so it wasnt an ammo problem. I will say when it did load and fire, it was extrememly accurate but thats the only positive it has. I would absolutely never reccomend that someone depend on a High Point for self defense. Its a good thing it weighs 12 pounds though cause if you are ever put in a situation where you need to defend your life, its probably gonna be best suited as a club! You definately get what you pay for when it comes to hand guns.

That being said, the High Point .380 actually gets half way decent reviews.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I own several and never had a fail to fire. Most of the rounds are my reloads with my own cast bullets.


Not that it was her problem , but with any semi auto, an improper or loose grip on the weapon can cause jams. A loose soft grip will result in a "stovepipe" jam where the slide actually catches the upright spent casing and jams.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I hear you have to keep them very clean, so they function properly 

I don't own one and can't say I would either....but you have to get what you can afford and I like one that I can depend on...... to carry everyday


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

JUNK!!! not a very accurate gun!!! even at close range.... be better off pistol whipping them!!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Some people are happy with them, others sware they are total garbage. Seems it's about 60/40 in favor of being garbage. Those odds are very poor if you need a gun to protect yourself and family. IMO, they are ugly,heavy, cheap crap. Save your money and buy a real gun.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Mine functions fine I shoot blazers because they are cheap and I don't have to keep my brass.... I had a firing pin dilemma about a month after I bought it and hi point said you received an older model with the old firing pin..... Had a new pin at my house next day dropped it in and haven't had a problem since..... As far as everyone knocking them everyone is entitled to their own opinion and guns are produced in mass quantities sh!t happens with any brand your going to have the occasional turd..... I know three other people who have them and have had no troubles....


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I owned a C9 for a short time, never had a problem. It was as accurate as i was. heavy for it's size. Swapped it off for something else. Thinking of getting the 45 version, just to have a 45 around.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

FISNFOOL said:


> I own several and never had a fail to fire. Most of the rounds are my reloads with my own cast bullets.
> 
> 
> Not that it was her problem , but with any semi auto, an improper or loose grip on the weapon can cause jams. A loose soft grip will result in a "stovepipe" jam where the slide actually catches the upright spent casing and jams.


In this case. A FTF is a failure to feed not a fail to fire. My wife knows how to handle a weapon and knows how to properly grip the weapon so thats not the problem. She has thousands of rounds through her S&W without a single malfunction so I'm pretty sure she dosnt have a grip problem. She had a junk firearm problem!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Very interesting views on the gun.I have had S&W both were great guns but worst handgun i have ever owned was a Sig pro 9mm it was junk!!! i have had it cleaned tried different ammo and never had anyluck with it, jammed ,jammed and just was never right, Might have been a lemon.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

as long as YOU are pleased with it.....that is all that is important


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

They are OK Cheap Range pistols. If they werent so darn ugly and big I might buy one for playing around with


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

ya orlando they are big and ugly lol i can say that when you run outta ammo you can beat em with the gun! also makes a great boat anchor!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a couple friends at work who own both the handguns and the carbines and have not had a single issue with them.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

my ccw instructor had one in 45 to show us at the class.....the thing fired out of battery and blew off the slide


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

For the price point they are sold at they are much better than the Lorcins/Jennings of the industry. Ive shot hundreds of them from 380 to 45 and have seen exactly 1 that wouldnt fire from a broken firing pin. 
The slides are heavy and bulky because they operate as a blowback and need the mass to be able to shoot major calibers. 

As for the fail to feed problem try switching mags and see if that helps. In my experience they will gobble almost anything up you put in them.


----------

